# Beneteau First 38s5



## ktum6 (May 2, 2004)

I''ve been reading many of the threads on this board and I''ve seen many comments concerning the 38s5, both pro and con. I am considering buying one (1992) as I really like the lines and the feel of the boat. I am however, concerned that it''s a bit of a "lightweight" very light boat, and I''m not sure how it''ll handle in a chop.

I live in San Francisco so I intend to sail/race on the bay most of the time, but I''d like a boat that I can take up and down the coast under different conditions, cruise down to Mexico etc. I don''t intend to do any serious offshore passage. Other boats I''m looking at include the C&C 37+ and tartan 37s. Does anyone have first hand experience 
(good or bad) with the first 38s5?


Thanks,

kt.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have a fair amount of time on the 38s5''s in apretty wide range of conditions. I really these boats. They offer a resonable balance of performance, comfort and build quality. Like the C&C 37+ they do have an IOR flat that is less than ideal beating upwind in a breeze. Personally I am not much of a fan of the C&C 37+. While Tartan 37''s (not Tartan 3700)are better upwind, they are miserable downwind in kind of seaway. 

I would suggest that given your price range, you might try to find a Beneteau 36.7. Although the interior on the 36.7 is a bit less jazzy, a 36.7 would be a better boat for the range of conditions that you will be sailing in. 

Jeff


----------



## ktum6 (May 2, 2004)

Jeff,

thanks for the comments. Can you elaborate on why you''re not a fan of the c&C 37+? Speaking of being "less than ideal" upwind (both for the 38.5 and 37+ I suppose, though the 38.5 seems more exposed) how much of that can be remedied by a dodger? 

Also, I''m pushing my price range on the c&c, (the 38.5 is a great deal right) so I''m also considering the 35.5 and c&c34+. I assume what you say for the 38.5 and 37+ also apply to these smaller boats. 

I will try to look at a 36.7 though I haven''t seen one on the market yet that''s in my price range.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

IOR based designs, like 38s5 and 37+, have a flattened area at the centerline that extends almost to the bow of the boat. When driving upwind in a chop, these flattened areas tend to pound a little. That is what I was referring to. Otherwise the 38s5 points well and seems to be a pretty dry boat. I went sailing on one in Savannah in winds that were gusting to around 30 knots and the boat was well behaved, fast and reasonably easily manageable on all points of sail. All that and a very nice interior. 

Jeff


----------



## ktum6 (May 2, 2004)

Well, it''s been a while and I''ve seen a lot of boats. The 36.7 is a nice boat, but it''s definitely pricier. I''ve also come across the 36s7, which is not a Farr design. What''s the consensus on that boat? is it more like the 35s5/38s5 or is it more like the newer 36.7 ?

Also, on another thread, there were mane alternatives to these boats in similar year/price ranges (soverel, tripp, frers, dehler, imx etc.) I''m sorry to say I could not even locate one of those to see! I suppose these boats don''t make it much to the west coast.

kt.


----------



## britsailor007 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Beneteau 38s5*

I have a Beneteau 38s5. It a great boat, but has some limitations. Happy to chat further about it.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

This is a FIVE year old thread. I doubt he's still looking at the Bene 38s5.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

Aww, come on. He's still looking.


----------

